# Canada to USA



## rageybug (Aug 7, 2013)

Be been reading up on work visas in hopes of relocating to a warmer state in the US from Canada. 

From what I can tell, and correct me in I'm misunderstanding, basically you can only get a work visa if you are in one of the professions listed in the nafta job list. 

I am not. 

However, after more reading I came across the form for a potential employer to fill out to petition for your immigration to the US. 

One option listed was for other workers, not one of the listed jobs. 

Is this a possibility??


----------



## rageybug (Aug 7, 2013)

Should add that I've read several other threads on the topic. Not sure if this is what's meant by having your employer "sponsor" you??


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services-International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS



CANADIANS CAN USE TN VISAS TN NAFTA Professionals | USCIS


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sponsor translates loosely to apply for a employment based visa for a potential employee. 

Have you researched US requirements for addiction counselors? Law enforcement is a very broad field.


----------



## rageybug (Aug 7, 2013)

Davis, I read your reply on another thread. I'm familiar with all of the different visa options. 

My question was regarding the form I mentioned.


----------



## rageybug (Aug 7, 2013)

The gov site I read was talking about an employer petitioning to have an employee immigrate. Maybe that got my hopes up. I can't see selling my house and relocating somewhere only for a few years maximum before having to come back. It wouldn't make sense at all. I'm not looking for an adventure.


----------



## rageybug (Aug 7, 2013)

Was able to find the form again:

http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/files/form/i-140.pdf


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rageybug said:


> The gov site I read was talking about an employer petitioning to have an employee immigrate. Maybe that got my hopes up. I can't see selling my house and relocating somewhere only for a few years maximum before having to come back. It wouldn't make sense at all. I'm not looking for an adventure.


Table 6 may give you an indication on employment based Green Cards. http://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/fi...tion-statistics/yearbook/2011/ois_yb_2011.pdf


----------



## rageybug (Aug 7, 2013)

Numbers sure have declined. 
I keep seeing the "unskilled worker" category in documents. Any idea what falls into this classification for immigration purposes?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rageybug said:


> Numbers sure have declined.
> I keep seeing the "unskilled worker" category in documents. Any idea what falls into this classification for immigration purposes?


H-2B Temporary Non-Agricultural Workers | USCIS

H-2B Certification

Your issue will be - will your education/training transfer or do you have to go through certification processes.


----------



## rageybug (Aug 7, 2013)

I found this... I think this is more what I'm after instead of temp/seasonal 

http://www.uscis.gov/working-united...yment-based-immigration-third-preference-eb-3


----------

